# Welcome to Chocolat!!



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, as some members know, I just picked up my puppy today. Good pictures will follow, but let me introduce him.
He is 4 months old, very calm, sweet and well socialized.
He was very nice to my Siamese cat, and behaved perfectly during the 3.5 hours drive back home.
I don't have a name for him yet, I just give me some time to find a perfect name.
His parents are mostly from France and a bit of German and Swedish blood. He comes from the only chocolate standard poodle breeder in France and Switzerland.
His father won the title of France champion, and her mother won several title as well in Sweden.
What else... He is great on leash, but he is somewhat scared by stairs...
Just tell me what do you think of him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, he is the prettiest brown that 
I have ever seen!
It sounds like you are off to a great start - enjoy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great, congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! He's beautiful! How about some full body pictures?....would love to see 'all' of him! LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Gorgeous boy ! How about Charlie Brown for a name ?

I agree we need more pictures !


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Gorgeous boy ! How about Charlie Brown for a name ?
> 
> I agree we need more pictures !


MERCI!! I'm open for name suggestions, normally it is the M year for name, and Dechi, Charlie Brown is great but if you have any suggestion in French, I would be glad.
His official name of the pedigree is Mackintosh, but it is too long, and too common.
The breeder was nice, she breeds poodles, jacks, westies and Yorks. So at first I was reluctant, as I thought that it would be a puppy-mill. But in fact she breeds just one dog of each breed, and she raises them at home, so they are fully socialised, with everyday life noises, and on top she has horses, parrots and cats. It is a big old farm in the southeastern Loire valley.
A lots of her puppies are sent to schools for assistance dogs, and they are always asking for more since they are extremely satisfied with the results.

I will post full body pictures soon especially that next week I will be in the Alps, so it should be nice. At the moment his body does not looks so great because he is not groomed, and looks like a ball of melted chocolate.
I wonder if I should already send him to a groomer. What do you think??

I have to say, that earlier in my life I swore never to have a poodle, since I thought that they were barking little vicious old mama dogs. 
I was wrong, this is a lovely, bright, and amazing breed that should be ever more well known.
They are perfect match for everyone, from hunter, to customs officers or company pets.
I stopped at the border to pay the import taxes, and I talked with the Swiss custom agent :alberteinstein:. He is using a malinois to patrol, and he loved the poodle. He said that nowadays more and more Swiss and French borders officers are choosing the poodle as "drug watching" dogs since they are clever, and easier to work with than the regular breeds like the German shepherd or the beagle.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He's perfectly lovely and his color so rich. I am very happy for you!

I will look forward to hearing more about him and seeing more pictures as well.

Congratulations on your new boy.

Viking Queen


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is beautiful! Love, love, love the color. My first poodle was a brown toy -- and aptly named Charlie Brown, or CB for short!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is a gorgeous boy! Congratulations! Standard Poodles are definitely not little old lady dogs


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok. M names in french. How about Mocha, Mousse or Mistral ?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I'm partial to the browns, myself. Matisse, of course, but j'ai deja oublie comment parler en francais, and so I need to cheat a little and look here.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

No help with a name, but his color is luscious. His chocolate color looks good enough to eat. I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He is gorgeous--congratulations!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful colour on that boy! Nice work With the names, Liz!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's so handsome. I love his rich brown color...just lovely. And he sounds like he has a marvelous temperament. You are very blessed. 

I love French names. And I love art and music. My two Poodles are named Matisse and Maurice. 

Here are some names I happen to like that could work for a dog. 

Rousseau

Francois

Gustave

Jean

Pierre


Ravel

Louis

Jacques

Philippe


Chocolat Ganache

Croissant



Here's my idea for his registered name. lol. (I love dessert)

Dessert au chocolat magnifique (and then incorporate his call name and kennel name into it if it will work)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beaches said:


> Beautiful colour on that boy! Nice work With the names, Liz!


Yeah, really ! It took me like 10 minutes just to find 4...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, even though my poodle was Charlie Brown (aka CB), his registered was Monsieur Charles le Brun!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NAMES!!!!! I love thinking of names.....LOL!
A few with translations included thanks to GOOGLE TRANSLATE hahaha!!!!

Call name, 'MIRAGE' Registration name 'Mirage In My Mind' ........Mirage Dans mon Espirit

Call name, 'MIRACLE' Registration name, 'Miracle Of Beauty' ..........Miracle De La Beaute'

Call name, 'MYSTY' Registration name, 'Mysterious To A Fault'......Mysterios a' un de' faut

Call name, 'MARVEL' Registration name, 'Call Me A Marvel'............Appelez-moi un Marvel


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is beautiful, and it sounds as if he has a lovely nature too. Wasn't there a famous poodle called simply Monsieur?


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks to all of you!! You were right, four months old is not too old, on the contrary. As I an a bit physically impaired, having a bit alder pup prevents me to take him down to the potty a very two hours. He has been tidy all night long, and so far it did not soil the house. 
He is already a pot of glue, as he follows me everywhere. 
He finally spent the night alone in his crave... I know all of you told me wisely to keep him in my room, and I should have followed your advice. He whined every hour for 3 minutes, but that was not that bad. I just wanted to let my cat feel that he could still spend the night just my me in my room.
And furthermore, in my chalet, the dog will have to sleep dowstair, far from my sight. I thought that it would be better to be consistent.
I definitely need to take him for a cut before going to the mountains, since his fur is already very thick. And in my alpine valley, as you might guess they are no pet groomer...unless a shepherd accepts to cut the dog like his sheeps :afraid:
Right not I'm having a hot bath to relieve the joint pain, and I took a pic from the pup while he waits for me at the bottom of the bathtub
And by the way, thank you to all of you, without your advices and support I don't know if I would have brought back the little snickers candy bar with me


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

He is so handsome! I'm no help on names, but will be excited to hear what you choose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Paillasse, you should get yourself a clipper (go read the recommendations in the grooming section) and learn to do it yourself, for when you're at the chalet and can't get to the groomer's. I learned, it's not that hard. The hardest part is to accustome your puppy to being groomed. You have to start that part right now, so he's not a nightmare to groom later on ! Poodles need to be really good at getting groomed, since it's very important to their well being.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

*New pics*

Ok first of all, I think that I will go for a plain name, Chocolat:2in1:
Il is not very special, but it is the word that describes him the best. And his nick name will be Choco, since it is easy to shout.
The pup took a bath this afternoon, and God he really needed it. 
He has been incredibly docile, he even helped me to bath him by changing position by himself in order to ease the scrub on belly, armpits and boy parts
Here are some pics, don't let be fooled by this sad kind of look, he enjoyed the bath, and loved the warm water dripping on him.
He his a bit stubborn, but he is a puppy, and I have him for less than 24 hours.
However, there is a white slimey thing that is running from his left eye, and tends to dry and making crust, I hope that it is not an infection.
Anyway here are some pics from the "poor" wet thing :angel:


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Another one


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

One more


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

And the "poor" thing waiting to get dried


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh so sad! But really it is a great way to get to spend gentle time with them and help them to learn the groom routine.

As far as the eye slime goes, both Lily and Javelin tend to have a bit of eye goo that accumulates and dries while they are sleeping, nothing wrong with them though. I just pick the goo off in the morning.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I think you are doing well with Choco and he looks quite adorable. It is good you are starting with a bath and some grooming right away. He will get used to it quickly.

My pup also had the runny eye for a few days and then it went away. I just washed her face around the eye a couple of times a day with a wet cloth. If it goes on for more than a few days, 2-3, then see a Veterinarian. If the discharge from his eye turns yellow or green then see a Vet right away. I think it is probably not much to worry about.

I like his name and it surely suits him well.

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Enjoy your baby boy....they grow up fast.

Viking Queen


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love his name ! Choco fits him very well ! Did you plan on having him checked by a vet soon and will you follow a vaccination protocol ? Here on PF Dr Dodd's protocol seems to be the preferred one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It sounds like you really hit the jackpot with Choco, he sounds like the most perfect puppy that you could ever hope for and as a bonus he is gorgeous!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

He's beautiful! I love the Browns! Congratulations!!


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Well yes the discharge is yellow turning to green, it is quite disgusting. I wash it frequently and it come back.
And when it gets dried it is impossible ro clean it turns very solid.
I have an appointment Monday with the vet for the import protocol and to register the French chip into the Swiss data.
Is it a dangerous infection? Despite the fact that it it gross, the eye likes normal and he does not look like he is suffering


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It will probably need an antibiotic to clear but it should be fine. I am glad younhave an appointment on monday. The breeder should have taken care of this, though. Maybe she will reimburse your expense ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Païllâsse said:


> Well yes the discharge is yellow turning to green, it is quite disgusting. I wash it frequently and it come back.
> And when it gets dried it is impossible ro clean it turns very solid.
> I have an appointment Monday with the vet for the import protocol and to register the French chip into the Swiss data.
> Is it a dangerous infection? Despite the fact that it it gross, the eye likes normal and he does not look like he is suffering



Oh yellow/green is not normal - normal is a red/brown/black color when it had been sitting there for a while, clear when it first happens.
It sounds though like you will be ok until Monday, just keep it clean and keep an eye on it for any changes.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh, mon dieu, qu'est-ce qu'il est mignon! Adorable!

Well, I was going to suggest "Merveille" with a call name of "Merv", BUT "Chocolat" & "Choco" are much better! Aw, heck, you could call him "Puppy" and he would still adore you.

Keep those pics coming. We love 'em. And think about starting a "52 weeks of Choco" thread so we can follow his delightful puppiness for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Dechi said:


> It will probably need an antibiotic to clear but it should be fine. I am glad younhave an appointment on monday. The breeder should have taken care of this, though. Maybe she will reimburse your expense ?


Oh tu sais en Europe les gens ne sont pas aussi pro et responsables qu'en Amérique et ce malgré les lois contraignantes protégeant les consommateurs.
En un mot, je peux toujours courir.
Je suis content que se ne soit pas grave


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad to know that is not dangerous, but I might go and see a vet tomorrow, even though it will be Sunday. I'll have to pay the emergency fee, but I don't want my Choco to be sick!!!
I wish European breeder were as reliable and professional like the one you have in the USA and Québec


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Chocolat / Choco is just beautiful! Congratulations to you-he will have a wonderful life with you, Païllâsse.

I'm sure your vet can help get his eye cleared up quickly.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Well frankly Choco/Chocolate is not the most unique nor amazing pet name, but I really don't get inspired, and I love the colour of his fur. I've always wanted a chocolate dog. When I was a kid I loved the brown Labradors. But Choco is easy to say, and the pup seems to like it.
I am very lucky, not only to have found a nice standart poodle and a the right age just before the summer, but also because the fur colour is very nice. He is a very nice puppy, eventhough I have the feeling that he won't be easy to train.
But he is very sweet and loves me. Furthermore he does not bark, and he is very very quiet. Considering my fairly poor health, this is perfect.
And on top of everything he is friendly with the cat, and recpects him. He never barked nor ran after my sonny kitty. :ahhhhh:
Next week I will spending 3 weeks in the Alps, and the pup will discover the snow,glaciers, and wild streams where he will be able to swim. There are many alpine lakes although there are pretty cold 
And thank you for your help and support


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

This is right above my chalet, I took the pic 2 weeks ago


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

The house where the pup will be staying
The house is made of stones and pines, the tiles are slates of granite, since the building has to respect the traditional alpine architecture, especially in the national park. He will have a huge garden to play. :aetsch:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, wow! What a lucky, gorgeous boy! 

Have a great time!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Most of us have our vet do a well puppy check within 48 hours of bringing our puppies home. Sorry that coincides with weekend prices for Chocolate. Have them check for parasites too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How beautiful!! Before you leave buy a long line, basically a very long leash for evening potty. This trip he probably won't stray far, but a dark dog is hard to see at night. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Païllâsse said:


> Hi, as some members know, I just picked up my puppy today. Good pictures will follow, but let me introduce him.
> He is 4 months old, very calm, sweet and well socialized.
> He was very nice to my Siamese cat, and behaved perfectly during the 3.5 hours drive back home.
> I don't have a name for him yet, I just give me some time to find a perfect name.
> ...



beautiful!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Païllâsse said:


> The house where the pup will be staying
> The house is made of stones and pines, the tiles are slates of granite, since the building has to respect the traditional alpine architecture, especially in the national park. He will have a huge garden to play. :aetsch:


Beautiful home for a handsome young puppy! He is one lucky pup.

How did his vet appointment go? I suspect he sent you home with an antibiotic for Choco.


----------

